# New Fiat 500



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

All the pointers so far tell me this is going to be a superb little car and I may well get one instead of a Citroen C1


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

The Fiat 500 is on the front cover of this weeks Autocar:

Their verdict: brilliant - it's a bad day to be a Mini dealer.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

potz said:


> My mum used to have the original Cinquecento back in the very early 70's or late 60's. Ok at the time cos I was a nipper but now I wouldn't look at one with my a**e - just like a Vespa really. (Don't like Italian cars anyway except Maseratis which I can't afford.)


Weeel it was was a long time ago Chris...........

Plus Qinqecento's didn't exist then.

Still there are other small cars I would go for if I could drive.

Unfortunately my list was cut down this morning having read the French post







:fyou:


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> Plus Qinqecento's didn't exist then.
> 
> Unfortunately my list was cut down this morning having read the French post
> 
> ...


you are being mysterious, ambassador?


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

The reports are very positive, though it is a re-bodied Panda which sells more cheaply, for Griff's information.

Apart from the styling, it's nothing like the 500cc 65mph top speed, tiny original that was conceived to squeeze between the narrow streets of Italy's hill towns.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Of course you could always go for the new Ford KA.....which is exactly the same underneath, and will at least hold some value in 6 months time?


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Of course you could always go for the new Ford KA.....which is exactly the same underneath, and will at least hold some value in 6 months time?


or buy FIAT second-hand in seven?


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

potz said:


> Yepp, it is indeed. And I was sure that cinquecento is Italian for 500 and that was what those little beggars were called.
> 
> So what were they called then? MrC, anybody?


The original Fiat 500 (cinquecento) was produced between 1957 and 1975 then it was phased out in favour of the Fiat 126 which started coming off the line in 1972. Wonderful cars, just strap one to each foot and of you go


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

We had two...first was a rare 1965 "station wagon" and we followed this with a brand new 500L in 1972...it cost at that time Â£582.

Both were really good except that here in the Cotswolds we have a lot of very steep hills...even modest hill we 1st gear. We loved them both.

Seems strange now but we got about 52mpg around here from its 17.5 bhp 2 cylinder, almost exactly the same as our current 130bhp Golf.

Lots of fun the 500


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The new 500 will have 3 choices of engine........1.2 and 1.4 petrol or 1.3 diesel

The build on this new one looks excellent


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Roger said:


> We had two...first was a rare 1965 "station wagon" ...


I loved the name of that model: Giardiniera


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

grey said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you could always go for the new Ford KA.....which is exactly the same underneath, and will at least hold some value in 6 months time?
> ...


Do you mean the WHOLE company? Have you heard something we haven't?










Best regards David


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Fiat 500


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

oldfogey said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> > We had two...first was a rare 1965 "station wagon" ...
> ...


Don't Pizza Express do that one now?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Just read they wont hit garages till early next year


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

It looks like a great little car, but a starting price of Â£9,500 seems pretty steep to me. Like Â£2,000 too steep.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

That's why they do the Panda version, less cute but cheaper!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Looks like the "Auto Express" article was written by Fiat's PR dept









It's only a minor problem that the brakes find it hard to cope with the extra weight of the diesel---Yeah right!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm not sure I like it enough for Â£9500.......starting from!!!!!!

C1 back on track methinks


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

absolutly stupid money, even the panda is too much money for what it is!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah, but no one pays list these days. Just buy it off an Internet broker and expect anything from 5%-30% discount


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Â£7,100 for a new Panda 1200 as a realistic comparison.


----------

